# Udev[1121]: add to rules unknown key 'ATTRS{idvendor},

## alex00

Habe mein gphoto2 geupdatet und seitdem bekomme ich bei meinem Systemstart folgende Fehlermeldung die mir 20-30mal über den Bildschirm rasselt:

Udev[1121]: add to rules unknown key 'ATTRS{idvendor}, in ATTRS{idVendor}

Wie bekomme ich denn das Ding wieder weg?

Danke für Eure Hilfe....

AlexLast edited by alex00 on Tue Jul 03, 2007 8:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex00

Hmmm....kann mir niemand helfen....habe schon im Netz gesucht aber auch nichts gefunden. Bitte Hilfe!!!

----------

## alex00

Habe jetzt auch versucht auf die alte version von libgphoto2 zurückzugehn, aber leider ohne erfolg. Meldungen bleiben trotzdem, leider.

----------

## oscarwild

Nun, lieber alex00 - analysieren wir mal das Problem, das sich auch durch 3 Postings innerhalb von 10 Stunden nicht lösen ließ:

 *Dein Bildschirm wrote:*   

> Udev[1121]: add to rules unknown key 'ATTRS{idvendor}, in ATTRS{idVendors} 

 

Und jetzt untersuch mal das emerge-Log - meine Glaskugel zeigt deutlich, dass auch udev ein Update erfahren hat.

Hilft Dir das weiter?

----------

## alex00

Nein udev wurde nicht geupdatet. Nur gphoto2 und libgphoto2.

Habe das Problem jetzt mal so gelöst, indem ich in dem ich aus der gphoto2.rules (im udev Verzeichnis) alles rausgelöscht habe (außer dem Beginn der Datei und dem END). Jetzt kommt die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr, kann aber noch nicht sagen ob das Ansprechen der Kamera jetzt noch funktioniert (kann dies leider erst später ausprobieren). Hat hier jemand eine Idee ob dies gehen könnte?

----------

## firefly

könntest du mal die udev-regeln von gphoto hier posten?

----------

## alex00

habe nur die ersten Zeilen und die letzte zeile drinnen gelassen, den Rest (ATTRS....) gelöscht.

Hier die Datei "99-libgphoto2.rules":

```

# udev rules file for libgphoto2 devices (udev >= 0.98)

#

ACTION!="add", GOTO="libgphoto2_rules_end"

SUBSYSTEM!="usb*", GOTO="libgphoto2_rules_end"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="06bd", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0403", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="06bd", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0404", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="504b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="504a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="08ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0111", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="504a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="504b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="093a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="093a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="913c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0919", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="093a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a5", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3003", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3047", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c0", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="304d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3066", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30bf", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3075", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3075", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ba", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ba", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c1", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="310e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b4", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b4", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ff", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="311c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30f2", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3116", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3119", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="309b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="309b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c4", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3072", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3072", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b6", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b6", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3052", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3065", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3070", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3071", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="306a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3088", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3087", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3083", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ea", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ec", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3084", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3099", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3113", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ef", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ee", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3101", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3044", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3060", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3084", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3099", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3084", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3099", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="308e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3046", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="304b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ba", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b4", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c1", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c4", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="306b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3096", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="307c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="307a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3096", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="308e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3081", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3082", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3080", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30a9", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="306b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3081", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3082", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3080", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="306b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3096", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30a9", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3105", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="308e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="304f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3061", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="304e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3062", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3059", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3076", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b8", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b8", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3058", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b7", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b7", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30f9", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30f8", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c2", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c2", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c1", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3126", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="311b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3074", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3074", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30fd", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30fc", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3073", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3073", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3117", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b5", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b5", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="309a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="309a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b9", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b9", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30bb", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30bb", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3048", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3055", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="306e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="306f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3085", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3085", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b3", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b3", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="309b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3049", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="309c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3041", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3045", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3051", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30f0", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3043", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3065", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3070", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3071", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="311a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3057", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="304c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3066", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3056", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3075", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ba", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ba", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="306c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="306d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3077", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3077", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b4", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b4", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b2", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b2", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b1", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b1", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30fa", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="309b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3072", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3072", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b6", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30b6", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c4", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c0", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30c1", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ff", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30f2", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3119", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3050", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="305c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3078", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07cf", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1042", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="055f", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c200", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="905c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1002", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0797", ATTRS{idProduct}=="8001", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0d96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03e8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2182", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03e8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2180", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0919", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4007", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="400a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4012", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="400b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4013", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4123", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4130", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="413c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4137", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="413d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4131", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="411f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="413e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="041e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4128", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="084d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0003", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0d64", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1021", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="905c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0c45", ATTRS{idProduct}=="8000", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="413c", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4500", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="905c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="093a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="05da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1018", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0919", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="1183", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0001", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="05da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1020", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="093a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="093a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0403", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0402", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0dca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0002", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0dca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0002", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04cb", ATTRS{idProduct}=="014a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04cb", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0193", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04cb", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0142", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0919", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0919", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0797", ATTRS{idProduct}=="801c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="093a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6502", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6302", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6602", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="7202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6302", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4102", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6802", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="7102", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6402", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6702", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6a02", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4302", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4102", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4402", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4502", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4102", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="7d02", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="7b02", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="7302", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="7a02", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6b02", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="7702", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9153", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="045e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00c9", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="8086", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0630", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="4102", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2102", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="1006", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4003", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="1006", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4002", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="4102", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1117", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="4102", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1113", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="4102", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1118", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="4102", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1114", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="4102", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1119", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="4102", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1116", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0784", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0d96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3300", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0d96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="05da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1006", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0d96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0000", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6105", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="084e", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0001", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="057e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="058a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="058c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="058d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0589", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0560", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0560", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0535", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0566", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0566", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0574", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0573", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0571", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0584", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0579", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0578", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0578", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="057a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="057b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0586", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="057c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0121", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0110", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0111", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0130", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0112", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0132", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0160", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0131", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0525", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0500", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0510", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0530", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0170", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0555", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0576", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0550", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0570", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0572", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0575", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="057d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="057f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0577", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0300", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0540", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0568", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0569", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0565", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0567", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0400", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="058e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="058f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0587", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0580", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="040a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0403", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04c8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0722", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="132b", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0001", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="132b", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0007", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="132b", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0018", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="132b", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0022", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2375", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="1004", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6005", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0d96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="046d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0900", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="046d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0950", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0d96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0d96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3300", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="504b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0919", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="504a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0d96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2205", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0d96", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4102", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="084d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0003", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="055f", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c200", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="055f", ATTRS{idProduct}=="a350", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="055f", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c220", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="055f", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c420", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="055f", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c520", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="905c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0302", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0117", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0122", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0109", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0115", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0121", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0111", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0110", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="011d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="012d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0204", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0130", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0129", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0113", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0206", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0119", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="012e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0135", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0103", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0112", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0102", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0104", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0140", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0142", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0404", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0408", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="040a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0402", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0410", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0406", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="040e", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="504a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0105", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0105", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0105", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0114", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0114", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0109", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0105", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0105", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0114", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0114", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0105", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0105", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0105", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0109", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0114", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0114", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0113", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0114", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0114", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="07b4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0109", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0919", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0919", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2374", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2372", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2372", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2372", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2372", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0a17", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0009", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0a17", ATTRS{idProduct}=="000d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0a17", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0007", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0471", ATTRS{idProduct}=="01eb", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="093a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0784", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2888", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0546", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0daf", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="093a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0784", ATTRS{idProduct}=="5300", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

PROGRAM="check_ptp_camera 06/01/01", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="ffff", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0dca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0004", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0784", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="220b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2203", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2204", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2208", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="220c", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0325", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

....

LABEL="libgphoto2_rules_end"

```

----------

## firefly

hmm kann es sein das eine zeile statt "ATTRS{idVendor}"  "ATTRS{idVendors}" enthält?

----------

## alex00

Nein, habe das gerade kontrolliert, kein einziges "vendors" enthalten.

----------

